# Litespeed accepts resumes for Factory Team



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

We are looking for great athletes and fantastic spokes people to represent Litespeed all over North America. If that describes you, please post your most current racing resume and your race schedule to us and you may be selected to join the Litespeed Factory Team.
More details here:

http://www.litespeed.com/2006/athletes_us.aspx

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I think you are going the wrong route with the young fast racers. When I was young, fit and fast, I couldn't afford a Litespeed. Racers fly by, don't visit much as they ride and the few people that watch can't really see what they are riding anyway. 

I think you'll find your primary market is older recreational riders like myself. Although I'm no longer a great athlete, I continue to be a great spokes person for Litespeed. I own two and love them. I regularly ride group rides and charity events, and frequently talk about my bike and it's virtues. I'd be happy to join the Litespeed Factory Team. I require no salary. Just a new bike, a couple of full kits, and modest charity ride per diem. 

Litespeed Rules!
Bradley


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

bsdc said:


> I think you are going the wrong route with the young fast racers. When I was young, fit and fast, I couldn't afford a Litespeed. Racers fly by, don't visit much as they ride and the few people that watch can't really see what they are riding anyway.
> 
> Litespeed Rules!
> Bradley


Brad,
I don't think we said anything about "Young fast racers", and I hear you loud and clear. We are actually looking for good athletes indeed but more so for great spokes people and genuine nice folks that other cyclists respect and like.
But winning races etc certainly does not hurt the cause. 

Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

HerbertK said:


> We are looking for great athletes and fantastic spokes people to represent Litespeed all over North America. If that describes you, please post your most current racing resume and your race schedule to us and you may be selected to join the Litespeed Factory Team.
> More details here:
> 
> http://www.litespeed.com/2006/athletes_us.aspx
> ...


I'm not a great athlete but I am a huge fan of my new Tuscany (as pictured in this forum). Since I have a bike already, what I would like to see is some more Litespeed clothing (hats, shirts, jerseys). If they were made available at or just above cost the appeal would be that much greater. This would be completely free advertising!


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm with ya!! I bought 2 LS's last year - a Tuscany & Teramo - and I PAID for my LS hat!! My Hammergel shorts and Jersey's are starting to get a little worn...


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

We should have some new jerseys and shorts plus new t-shirts in the store soon.
We just signed off on all the samples.


Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*Any visuals of those samples?*

I have been VERY patiently awaiting the new cycling clothing, please let us all know when we can order!


----------

